# Paph philippinense var. roebelenii



## SlipperKing (May 22, 2011)

Had this plant since 1/06 but it has only flowered three times, last year one flower only! Hopefully as it gets bigger it will bloom more consistent. This philippinense is akin to the roebelenii type with petals pushing 8 inches. I'm looking for pollen for this plant of the roebelenii type. Does anyone have pollen?












closeup of the staminode. Roebelenii supposable doesn't have the characteristic green veins in the staminode. This plant doesn't look very green with the naked eye but by camera, a hint of it shows up.


----------



## JeanLux (May 22, 2011)

Very nice long petals, and cool close-up!!! but is that green on the stami, compared to the green of the synsepal  ? Jean


----------



## emydura (May 22, 2011)

Nice long petals. I must be lucky with my roebellinii. It flowers consistently every year now wih a higher flower count. Unfortunately I don't have any pollen but I will keep some for you next flowering if you still need it.

David


----------



## SlipperKing (May 22, 2011)

I agree Jean...Looking at the flower with my glasses on I really don't see much green but with these crazy cameras there is a hint, maybe(?)!

Thanks David, I'll remind you if I need too:wink:


----------



## Paul (May 22, 2011)

I love those very twisted and long petals, well done!!


----------



## paphioboy (May 22, 2011)

I think I need to eat spirali pasta tonight...  Nice blooms...


----------



## biothanasis (May 22, 2011)

Impressive!!!


----------



## Shiva (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! And I'm still waiting for mine to send up a spike. That will be an exciting day.


----------



## PaulS (May 22, 2011)

Definitely on my wish list. Nice one Rick.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 22, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2011)

Unfortunately the last flower just dropped on mine Rick.


Pouch shape is supposed to be another characteristic with roebelinii having a pointed pouch (like yours) rather than a more rounded or square ended pouch.

I've only found one reference to the green on the staminode character.

How big is the span of this plant?


----------



## goldenrose (May 22, 2011)

only 1 thing that would make it better -



more frequent blooming! :clap::clap: :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (May 22, 2011)

Thanks all.
Rick,
The old growth is 20 inches this current growth is 18"NS. There are numerous smaller growths coming off of both.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 22, 2011)

That is a very nice roebelinii!


----------



## Wendy (May 23, 2011)

Oh my...very lovely!


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2011)

Wendy said:


> Oh my...very lovely!



Is your awarded roebellinii in bloom Wendy?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 24, 2011)

I measured the petals by holding one out, 8.5 inches. They measured right at 8 inches in their natural state.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Had this plant since 1/06 but it has only flowered three times, last year one flower only! Hopefully as it gets bigger it will bloom more consistent. This philippinense is akin to the roebelenii type with petals pushing 8 inches. I'm looking for pollen for this plant of the roebelenii type. Does anyone have pollen?


Does mine qualify? I still have one flower, but I don't know how good the pollen is now.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19997&highlight=philippinense


----------



## Wendy (May 24, 2011)

'Suzy' is sending her contribution as I had some pollen from her in the fridge.. It will be in the mail in the morning.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7347&highlight=Paph+roebelinii+'Suzy'


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 1, 2011)

*Update*

I had to revisit these flowers one more time. Not my best pictures but it does show the tight twisting they are doing! I had her in the house to pollinate a flower with 'Suzy'! THANK YOU WENDY!!!!





I counted 9 spirals for a eight inch petal!





A little better setting on the camera.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 1, 2011)

Huge petals, and good luck  !!! Jean


----------



## Wendy (Jun 1, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Let us know if it takes. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2011)

Those petals are awesome!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow.. That whole spike shot really shows the wonderful twisting...


----------



## emydura (Jun 1, 2011)

Great petal length.

David


----------

